# JDgreen18 2019 spring & fall renos



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Last spring I re did my front lawn. I brought in topsoil leveled but planted big box store seed. I also had irrigation put in after the fact so I had some uneven areas. I know spring isn't the best time to reno but this area only gets 3 or 4 hours of sun plus having irrigation I should be able to have a successful reno, if not fall I will redo it.
Last week I nuked the grass, yesterday I rented a dethatcher and went over the area numerous times. I picked up all the debris. Today I cleaned up all the edges with the hand dethatching rake.

I then leveled out some uneven or low areas, see my homemade leveler I made, I ziptied a pipe to my landscape rake

I am using tttf & kbg...




Seed is down now I wait...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Last spring I re did my front lawn. I brought in topsoil leveled but planted big box store seed. I also had irrigation put in after the fact so I had some uneven areas. I know spring isn't the best time to reno but this area only gets 3 or 4 hours of sun plus having irrigation I should be able to have a successful reno, if not fall I will redo it.
> Last week I nuked the grass, yesterday I rented a dethatcher and went over the area numerous times. I picked up all the debris. Today I cleaned up all the edges with the hand dethatching rake.
> 
> I then leveled out some uneven or low areas, see my homemade leveler I made, I ziptied a pipe to my landscape rake
> ...


Awesome! I'll be following for sure. You have the same cultivators that I have for my fall Reno and overseed. Eager to see how it turns out for you.

Any topsoil or peat?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ Last year I brought in over 60 yards of topsoil for most of my yard. This area is small about 1500sf but last year I added 3 inches or so to this area. I added a little more in some uneven spots after I killed the old lawn and dethatched this year. I did use a thin layer of peat over the top of the seed. 
I picked these cultivars for their good shade preformance and disease resistance.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ Last year I brought in over 60 yards of topsoil for most of my yard. This area is small about 1500sf but last year I added 3 inches or so to this area. I added a little more in some uneven spots after I killed the old lawn and dethatched this year. I did use a thin layer of peat over the top of the seed. 
I picked these cultivars for thier good shade preformance and disease resistance.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

60 yards?! That's a Mountain! Did you spread it yourself?

Seems like you're starting to get some germination. Any tenacity or starter fert yet?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah I have a JD 1025R with a front loader. I used 40 of it on my 11k kbg reno I did last fall. That was a rollercoaster ride Lol.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm sure it was. Long stressful wait. What did you decide on for mix ratio? 80/20? Lbs per 1M?

I'm planning on using an ecospreader to spread some topsoil and the peat.

I'm curious to see how the KBG will do on an overseed. I'm leaning towards an 80/20 for the partial Reno and overseed


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I used 2.5 pounds of kbg and about 12 pounds of tttf.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So, I'm not the only one killing areas and planning to reseed this Spring...but you killed the whole lawn! Lol.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Green said:


> So, I'm not the only one killing areas and planning to reseed this Spring...but you killed the whole lawn! Lol.


I was just looking at this and thinking the same thing. Except, I haven't gotten to the glyphosate, yet. My Tenacity lit up the annua and triv, so I need to get to the triv soon. I've been following this thread, and will continue. This is really starting to get interesting.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Will be following along. :thumbsup:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Im watching also . good luck and no washouts.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well my first thing went wrong lol...I turned my irrigation on from inside the box in the ground I noticed I have a leak. It's still under warranty which is good but they have to dig up the box to fix the connection. Of course this in in my reno area. Would have been nice if they noticed it when they opened it before I seeded. Anyway they will be here next week to fix it. I guess I will have to reseed that area when they are done.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I think GTO is about as close as you get to a replacement for the now discontinued Bullseye.

Expect to overseed in August or Sept.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> I think GTO is about as close as you get to a replacement for the now discontinued Bullseye.
> 
> Expect to overseed in August or Sept.


Are you expect to overseed because of a spring reno and possible stress to the new grass over the summer? This is what I'm curious to see what happens... last year this area looked good all summer and fall and I renoed it last spring really late like the beginning of June.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > I think GTO is about as close as you get to a replacement for the now discontinued Bullseye.
> ...


Yes. 90% chance of us both needing an overseed in late Summer on at least some of the areas we're redoing now.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

How's everything going with all the rain we are getting? Any washout?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> How's everything going with all the rain we are getting? Any washout?


No washout so far.....its pretty flat, plus having the old turf there really helps hold things in place


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Update we have germination at 8 days...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nothing like grass seed germination.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Fantastic. Looking forward to your progress


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Another quick update been warm here the last 3 days with yesterday and today humid as well. Grass is starting to fill in quite a bit with overall even coverage...The areas that get more sun are a little further along
Today is day 11


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Looking great, how is the weed pressure so far?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Looking great, how is the weed pressure so far?


Too be honest I have zero weeds right now...I did use starter with Mesotrione in it tho.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 15 update. So far so good pretty consistent germination so far. A few areas are a little slower than others.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Growth has definitely popped lately. Looking good


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Was sunny and warm the last 4 days. The reno is coming along nicely.
Today is day 19


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Have you seen any KBG come in or is it just TTTF currently?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Have you seen any KBG come in or is it just TTTF currently?


I believe there is some kbg. I'll take a close up pic tomorrow and see if I can show you.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Have you seen any KBG come in or is it just TTTF currently?


I took a few pics you can see the little kbg poutin it up lol


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking good! Never a bad thing seeing KBG starting to show 20 days in


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Nice! Coverage looks awesome! What made you go with a mix again, the shade?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Nice! Coverage looks awesome! What made you go with a mix again, the shade?


The shade was part of it, this area only gets 3-4 hours of sun so I'm almost trying this out to see how it does. Also I really do like the look of tttf. I struggle with this topic I love all kbg but love tttf as well Idk Im undecided lol. I guess my thought process was I won't need as much of the repairabllity on the front lawn with the dogs in the back and less foot traffic.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 25....just did my first mow. I cut it with my manual reel mower. Laid some stripes.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looking back at my tttf & kbg reno from last fall this year's reno is way behind. This is almost like it's all kbg as its similar (maybe a little behind) to my all kbg reno time wise.
By day 15 I was cutting my tttf & kbg and day 25 it was a full lawn mowed 2 or 3 times. It has been cool and raining a lot this spring with a few warm days mixed in. I'm sure the ground temps were better in the fall plus that area gets 7-8 hours of sun. Oh well its coming along any way


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It's coming along. Looks good. Two more weeks, and you'll be mowing.

I really need to up my watering game now that stuff is germinating. I'd been trying to get away with once a day, but I don't think that's going to happen anymore unless it rains. Still haven't gotten all my seed down, either...hopefully tomorrow.

Edit: when did you mow?? I see stripes.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> It's coming along. Looks good. Two more weeks, and you'll be mowing.
> 
> I really need to up my watering game now that stuff is germinating. I'd been trying to get away with once a day, but I don't think that's going to happen anymore unless it rains. Still haven't gotten all my seed down, either...hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: when did you mow?? I see stripes.


Today I used a scotts manual reel mower.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I think that looks fantastic. Thats filling in very nicely


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Today I used a scotts manual reel mower.


I was trying to figure out what to use when my smaller patches are ready to cut (at least a week away, probably more). I think I'll go for the hand shears. I can use the manual reel mower on the large patches.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 30 just did my second mow with manual reel mower. Starting to really fill in.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Any spoon feeding throughout? 
Fungus issues?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Any spoon feeding throughout?
> Fungus issues?


No fungus. Besides the starter fert with Mesotrione at seed down the only other thing I used was one application of RGS and microgreen. I do plan on hitting it with a small dose of fert tomorrow


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 37, I cut it to 1.25 inches with manual reel mower starting to really thicken up. I dropped a little screamin green fert about 3 days ago.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Nice work again! Looks thicker than most of my neighbors lawns already! :lol:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

samjonester said:


> Nice work again! Looks thicker than most of my neighbors lawns already! :lol:


Lol...thanks my kbg and tttf from last year is looking fantastic Ill post a pic soon on my other journal


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 46 update mowed at 2 inches with rotory mower.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Day 46 update mowed at 2 inches with rotory mower.


Wow! That looks awesome! That is coming in thick and pretty dark for new baby grass! Congrats. I'm hoping it makes it through the summer


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks @Scagfreedom48z+ In my experience from previous years the shady spots seem to fair better in spring renos than sunny ones. We will see how this works out.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

That is looking great, that mazama is very good in the shade and i don't think people give it enough credit just because its a kbg. I think there is some trick photography going on here ( where are all the weeds) ha ha: fantastic job


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> That is looking great, that mazama is very good in the shade and i don't think people give it enough credit just because its a kbg. I think there is some trick photography going on here ( where are all the weeds) ha ha: fantastic job


Ha I do have a few weeds...I did use Mesotrione at seed down and also just did another app. I have been pulling any weeds I see out by hand. There's nothing like new grass growing 😎


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 52 update I came home today and did a quick mow. The Mesotrione from a 5 days ago is really tuning the weeds white. There aren't to many tho.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Almost a week near/over 90, with another round coming up, and it's holding just fine. Looks like the trick is enough water and the fungus prevention as well.

So far so good with my redo areas, as well. There are some thin areas where I didn't use enough seed, though.

Great job!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> Almost a week near/over 90, with another round coming up, and it's holding just fine. Looks like the trick is enough water and the fungus prevention as well.
> 
> So far so good with my redo areas, as well. There are some thin areas where I didn't use enough seed, though.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks green I have only been watering once a day for the last week for about 8 minutes a zone. I time the watering right after the morning sun. This way it stays wet longer as its mostly shady the rest of the day. I might switch it soon going every other day but for a little longer. The shade really does help keep it from drying out so fast.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> The shade really does help keep it from drying out so fast.


I feel like for "Fall" renos or overseeding in shade, as early as the 3rd or 4th week in July is best...but I'm starting to think that Spring may be even better if you can stomach the watering, fungus prevention, and weed pulling/control all Summer. Shade is tough.

A lot of my Spring reseeds are full sun, so they're not perfect, but that's ok.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > The shade really does help keep it from drying out so fast.
> ...


Also spring renos have less heavy storms that wash all your seed away. We got a lot of rain this spring but no crazy thunderstorms that destroy your seedbed.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Also spring renos have less heavy storms that wash all your seed away. We got a lot of rain this spring but no crazy thunderstorms that destroy your seedbed.


Yeah, that's a good point. The only thing I would have changed was to have started killing (and by extension reseeding) about 2 weeks earlier. It wouldn't be quite as much of a daily hand-watering battle now if it was a bit further along. At least I knocked out a lot of the Triv.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 59 mowed at 2 inches today. I also hit it with rgs & microgreen at recommended rates.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mowed some single doubles today...so far so good surviving this hot and humid weather. I have been still watering one daily but going to try every other and see how it goes. Today is day 63.






I also put another stay off the grass sign so the damn delivery people stop walking on the grass. The other day an Amaozon delivery guy ran over a sprinkler head breaking it. I had to dig it up and replace it.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Was on my way to work today a thought I'd take a pic. Looked cool with the sun coming up.
Mowed it yesterday today is day 68.
The kbg is really starting to fill in the gaps now.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking great man! Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks great and your striping game is right on point.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@gregonfire @iowa jim
Thanks guys I have been cutting it at 2 inches and it's been spreading like crazy. I took another pic of the grass lateral growth.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow! This is an amazing spring reno. You make some great points on dealing with challenges in spring vs. fall renos. Do you think that you can maintain a 2" HOC throughout the summer? I was trying to do the same, but was encountering heat/drought stress, so I went a notch up to 2.5" last week. The density is still very good, but noticeably less that at 2". Color is a little better.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well I decided to redo the grass reno I did last spring and fall. Top area by the flower box is Scott's sun & shade seed mix about half way to where the trees are is Hogans par 5 mix I hated the look of the Scott's, the Hogan par 5 mix is ok. I killed it all as I want it all to match. 
So from the flower box to where the trees start is 3250 sf. It gets about 4 hours of sun a day some areas a little more and some less. I plan on using the same seed I used for my front reno I just did this spring but am going to add the sunny tttf to the mix. 
I just sprayed glyphosate today My plan is the level some areas that got messed up last year during the irrigation install. I might use the soil mixture @g-man just used to level areas in his reno.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today I power raked my reno area. I went over it like 6 times then used my riding mower to clean up everything Tomorrow Im getting some dirt to level all the low spots or lumpy areas from the irrigation install last year.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today I got 5 yards of topsoil. I leveled out the reno area....filled in all the low spots. It's amazing on how fast it goes....I knew it had some low spots but didnt realize how uneven it was.


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

@JDgreen18

Looking good. I see how you spent your week off :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks good. And helps to have proper equipment!

So, when do you think you'll seed, and how's the decision-making process on grass blend/mix type(s)/cultivars going? I can vouch for the Bewitched personally, and have seen a lot of good about the Mazama on here lately, especially the two together. Bewitched is a "compact" and Mazama has traits of both the "compact America" and compact midnight" types, so you'll get some diversity. (It's technically a compact America.) Of course if it was me, I'd be adding a couple of TTTF cultivars, too (and maybe a another--a compact midnight KBG cultivar as well, but watch out...you don't want a faster-growing KBG cultivar with the other two and the TTTF!). Bluebank is so new to me...I know nothing about about it, but you can fill us all in.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Green I am leaning toward using the 3 way blend of kbg and the sss tttf I used in my front reno, I may add some of the sunny sss blend in it as well. My thought process is kbg and tttf for my front and down my driveway and all kbg in the back...this way it will all match.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> @Green I am leaning toward using the 3 way blend of kbg and the sss tttf I used in my front reno, I may add some of the sunny sss blend in it as well. My thought process is kbg and tttf for my front and down my driveway and all kbg in the back...this way it will all match.


I would do the same. So, is your blend Bewitched, Mazama, and Bluebank? Or something else?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Green yes it is Bewitched, Mazama, and Bluebank. The sss SS1002 shade TTTF blend has Rowdy, Valkyrie LS, Titanum 2LS. And GTO. The SS1000 TTTF blend has Regenerate, 4th Millennium, Raptor lll, and Amity. My plan is to use the kbg plus SS1002 with a little of the SS1000. Seed down date isn't in stone, would like to get it done in a week or so going to water this area to see if any weeds pop up


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Those TTTFs are all excellent as you know. I don't know anything about Amity, but as far as some of the others: Mountain View Seed is highly regarded. I've used their Firecracker LS, SLS (those two extensively), and some Titanium 2LS. GTO (by Burlingham Seed) is probably the closest thing you can still get to Bullseye (formerly top-rated in NTEP) these days.

Do you still have some of the area planted last year with the Par 5/TTTF, or is this all being re-renovated?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> Those TTTFs are all excellent as you know. I don't know anything about Amity, but as far as some of the others: Mountain View Seed is highly regarded. I've used their Firecracker LS, SLS (those two extensively), and some Titanium 2LS. GTO (by Burlingham Seed) is probably the closest thing you can still get to Bullseye (formerly top-rated in NTEP) these days.
> 
> Do you still have some of the area planted last year with the Par 5/TTTF, or is this all being re-renovated?


I just killed it off...I do have some I mixed with prg I did this spring in a quick area I just wanted to be green. It looks OK. The last year's was looking pretty good I just wanted this whole area to match plus wanted to relevel the area so I toasted it lol. My goal is to get some or all of the trees removed going down my driveway then continue this grass mix all the way to the street.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Couple of updates...today I got another 5 yards of topsoil needed to level more now it's ready to go. I hit it with Bayer 24 hour grub killer as I didn't used grubex in this area cause I ran out. I also put down humic dg and some Baystate fert. My planned seed down is going to be this weekend looks like some storms coming through the next 3 days then looks clear with pretty good weather. 
I also did a full irrigation audit adjusting any heads that needed it. Then let them run for a bit to water in the products and get a last weeds to grow.




Front yard reno update day 88 I battled a little fungus and this past week pulled out by hand a 5 gallon bucket full of weeds.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like a nice level base. Front yard reno is looking great.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Nice! Looking forward to another successful seeding  Your prep work is no joke!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Tomorrow is my planned seed down day. With the weather changing being in the high 70s low 80s and no major storms in the forecast now is the time. I will glypho any weeds I see then tenacity, seed, fert, and peat moss.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today was my seed down day now I wait for my babies...
I used a kbg/tttf mix 
Mazama bewitched and bluebank
Seedsuperstore tttf shade mix
Rowdy
Valkyrie LS
Titanium 2LS
GTO
Seedsuperstore tttf mix
Regenerate
4th millennium
Raptor III
Amity


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

@JDgreen18

Prep work looks amazing! Good luck, look forward to following along your progress.

Greenhorn


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice bed and nice cultivars that you have chosen. Blueback is suppose to be even better than midnight, i wish it had been available last fall when i did mine. good luck


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Some heavy storms moving through....will I get lucky?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Cringe :|


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well not so lucky over an inch of rain already in the last 2 hours. It's funny it doesn't matter how level you think you make your soil a heavy rain always finds the low spots...If I leaned anything from last year is to chill and not worry about things you cant control.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> Well not so lucky over an inch of rain already in the last 2 hours. It's funny it doesn't matter how level you think you make your soil a heavy rain always finds the low spots...If I leaned anything from last year is to chill and not worry about things you cant control.


Man. You know how much we got a little North of you? 0.05 in. Good thing I started watering yesterday.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > Well not so lucky over an inch of rain already in the last 2 hours. It's funny it doesn't matter how level you think you make your soil a heavy rain always finds the low spots...If I leaned anything from last year is to chill and not worry about things you cant control.
> ...


I ended up with about an inch and a half today. Reno seemed to make it out ok. We shall see once germination starts.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Washouts are the worst. Hopefully it's not too bad and the seed stayed in place.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

5 days in and I have grass babies...wooohooo


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Congratulations your a papa.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

:nod: :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today is day 6 what a difference 1 day makes. I went from a few grass babies popping their little heads to a green hue over most of my reno area. Pretty even coverage even tho the heavy rain I got on Tuesday.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

That's looking good so far. Makes me wish I had started on mine already.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Did you buy the 3 KBG cultivators from SSS or did you find them in a bend somewhere?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Did you buy the 3 KBG cultivators from SSS or did you find them in a bend somewhere?


Yes I made a custom mix at sss...not sure if they have bewitched right now last time I checked they were out.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

That's what i was afraid of. I really dont want to use SSS due to price so I doubt I'll go that route.

Got a few shaded areas of my yards that I cant decide what to do with. I might just use the fescue mix i usually buy, it has a 3 or 4 varieties and all score good in shade. But also thought about using that mix and throwing in Mazama or a couple decent shade KBG.

I really want to stay away from fine fescue but hell a couple areas I have might be so shaded that I have to throw FF into the mix as well.

Also might try a 1000 sqft area as 100% KBG but worried it also might be too shaded. Getting done to crunch time too.

All your stuff looks great, keep up the good work.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Man that looks good! Great job!!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like it'll be fine despite that rain.


----------



## GreenHorn (Nov 23, 2018)

Looking good :thumbup: Appears to have made it through the stormsjust fine!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@JDgreen18, when you ordered those rain gauge catch cups for irrigation audit, about how long did they take to arrive? Thinking of ordering some before my next watering.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> @JDgreen18, when you ordered those rain gauge catch cups for irrigation audit, about how long did they take to arrive? Thinking of ordering some before my next watering.


Quick I think 2 days...I did order through Amazon it is a few bucks cheaper to order right from the company...btw the company is located right here in Ct.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 8 update....
I forgot how fast tttf grows with warm soil temps. My spring reno grew much slower.


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Wow! Another reno with fantastic coverage. Professional work :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I just got dumped on with a heavy storm...got 1.2 inches in about 25 min. Most of it made it through but there are a few areas that might have to be reseeded. I will access after the water drains. Some peat is in piles as well. If this was all kbg I would have been screwed lol.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 10....put my first stripes in the new turf. Used my manual reel mower at about 1.5 inches. The heavy rains did move some seeds as I do have a few thin spots, should probably fill in once the kbg gets going. Also cut It down to watering 3 times a day instead of 4.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks great. You got this reno thing down!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks good. Seems like every time you do a reno, and I'm about to comment "looks like you'll be mowing soon", you've already done it!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today I noticed some fungus in my reno. White cotton....I dried off the area with my blower then sprayed fungicide with some RGS mixed in the tank. I also went from 3 to 2 times watering a day...ending earlier in the day.
Weather conditions are going to improve tomorrow with much less humidity and cooler temps.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No pictures of the fungus?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> No pictures of the fungus?


I acted quick lol no time for pics. Using the blower removed the mycelium off the grass. It looked similar to what I had last year on my kbg reno. I used the same fungicide as then.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

How did the pipe zip ties to the landscape rake work for leveling? I have a landscape rake and Was thinking about buying an r& r levelawn, but I just don't think I would use it much after the first go around. Was it just a piece of 3/4" conduit?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

gregfromohio said:


> How did the pipe zip ties to the landscape rake work for leveling? I have a landscape rake and Was thinking about buying an r& r levelawn, but I just don't think I would use it much after the first go around. Was it just a piece of 3/4" conduit?


It actually worked pretty good. I did most of the main leveling dragging a pallet with my tractor with 8 foot 2×4s attached. I also drilled in 4" screws stabbing into the dirt to keep the dirt loose. After that I used this to fish grade it. The pipe is from an top rail of a chain link fence I used to have.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That grass came in so well and so quickly.
I hope all goes well with the possible fungus.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

social port said:


> That grass came in so well and so quickly.
> I hope all goes well with the possible fungus.


It rained again last night into this morning. I checked for any more white cotton in the grass, there was none. I do have a few small dead spots tho from yesterday. The weather is turning really nice today with the dew point dropping into the 50s (from the 70s)with low humidity for like 5 days. Hopefully because I caught it quickly and the weather in my favor all will be good.
It's amazing how fast tttf comes in with warm soil temps. It took much longer in my spring reno.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Looking great, @JDgreen18 !!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today is day 15 help from the weather and quick with the fungicide it looks like I dodged a bullet. I had some die off in the spots where the mycelium was but that's it. 
Here is the pic of the damaged area. Not really to bad


I wanted to mow but was still damp from watering so I'll do that tomorrow. Took a few pics anyway


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Today is day 15 help from the weather and quick with the fungicide it looks like I dodged a bullet. I had some die off in the spots where the mycelium was but that's it.
> Here is the pic of the damaged area. Not really to bad
> 
> 
> I wanted to mow but was still damp from watering so I'll do that tomorrow. Took a few pics anyway


Grass coming on nicely! When would you recommend dropping fungicides? Im trying to avoid this and it seems the more journals I read, the more I see if this. I'm putting my seed down next week, now that the temps are out of the consistent 90's.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > Today is day 15 help from the weather and quick with the fungicide it looks like I dodged a bullet. I had some die off in the spots where the mycelium was but that's it.
> ...


On a reno I only use if I have to. I walk the area every morning to make sure all is good. The morning seems to be when it shows up the most. I've never used a preventative fungicide on a reno but I'm sure someone has lol.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

First real stripes in my reno...
Cut this morning day 16 I also threw down a little seed in the thin spots that died from the fungus


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Nice work! Congrats!


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks really good to me.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thats a nice job, i would hire you in a heartbeat for a reno.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Thats a nice job, i would hire you in a heartbeat for a reno.


Damn bro thats a pretty cool thing to say thanks man...


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 20 mowed some single doubles. HOC is 2"


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

looks really good, great job as always


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yesterday I put down urea 46 0 0 in my front and driveway renos. Front yard was at .5 N/1000 and the driveway at .25 N/1000


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Update on my spring and fall renos....
Spring reno seed down date was May 9th so today is day 117. It survived the summer and made it through some fungus issues(leaf spot) the weather has been much better with cooler temps and lower humidity. I also added calcitic lime and SOP a couple of weeks ago after getting a soil test. It's really coming out if the funk it was in. Mowed today at 2,5 inches






Day 24 for my fall reno mowed at 2.5 inches


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@JDgreen18 where did you get your SOP and how much did you put down? My soil test said to add potash but I am having trouble finding it in CT IN larger quantities for 10k. I need to apply 7 lb/k


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mrotatori said:


> @JDgreen18 where did you get your SOP and how much did you put down? My soil test said to add potash but I am having trouble finding it in CT IN larger quantities for 10k. I need to apply 7 lb/k


I got it at site one. It wasn't cheap tho like 60 bucks for 50 lbs. I don't think you want to put that much down at one time. No more than 1 pound per 1000 of actual K per application is what I read.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Tomorrow makes 4 weeks from seed down on my fall reno took a few pics...cut it a different pattern today. HOC is 2 inches


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Looks amazing


----------



## crazymas0n (Apr 19, 2019)

Amazing, nice work!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today is 5 weeks since seed down. I have been mowing every 2-3 days now for the last couple of weeks. Starting week 3 I have been hitting it with Urea at .25 N per 1000 per week. Today I will use XGRN at 3 pounds per 1000 which works out to .24 per 1000. Most of the holes are either filling in or filled in already. My HOC Ive been mowing at is 2" I didn't mow today but took a couple picks.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today is day 44 did a mow at 2 inches, also dropped a second app of XGRN at .25/M.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 53 on my Fall reno did a quick mow tonight with the tractor. HOC is 2,5 inches.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome. That's going to do well this Fall.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Those stripes look fantastic. Awesome color too.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Good grief, man. Are those the best stripes I have ever seen? I think they may be. Professor Pete (GCI Turf) and the Ventrac stripes used to be number one.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

social port said:


> Good grief, man. Are those the best stripes I have ever seen? I think they may be. Professor Pete (GCI Turf) and the Ventrac stripes used to be number one.


Agreed. Is that just how this riding mower naturally stripes?! Or is something added to it? Only time I ever got anything remotely approaching that look was when overgrown grass was double mowed on the same paths. But I'm not a stripist (n., one who stripes). (I'm not stripist, either, though (adj., describing someone who is against stripes or striping...they do exist.))


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

JDgreen18 said:


> Day 53 on my Fall reno did a quick mow tonight with the tractor. HOC is 2,5 inches.


Wow that darkened up quick and nice!
Is that the XGRN working?
Different lighting?
Great job :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@social port thanks I use a JD tractor with a checkmate striper on the back, it really does stripe well. 
@Green I have already been spoon feeding it for 5 weeks now it has really responded. 
@TheWhiteWizard I have definitely noticed it darken up after I switched my spoon feeding to XGRN. So far I hit it with first 2 apps were urea next 2 were XGRN and the last one was CX. Of course lighting always plays a part, yesterday skies were overcast.
Thanks @Budstl thanks man


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Congrats on LOTM!!!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Congrats on LOTM!!!


Thank you


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> @social port thanks I use a JD tractor with a checkmate striper on the back, it really does stripe well.


Both of these companies should be in touch with you. Your lawn would improve sales.
You and Pete could go in with JD together. That's a formula for exponential growth.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Congratulations on LOTM. Your lawn looks great. It's awesome to see someone from CT winning.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Today is day 60 cut my fall reno to 2 inches with the toro. Lots of leaves from all the wind.


I mowed the spring reno too overall looks good but have a spot of maybe fungus? It's been rainy but cool so not really sure the weather is right for fungus. What you guys think


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Looks awesome man. I mowed today also and the wind blew the lawn right back full of leaves. Can't win this time of year....


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 88 update on my fall reno, this last week temps at night have been below 32 with some heavy frost. Mowed today and cleaned up the leaves. Grass is still growing but much slower than it has been.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The first word that comes to mind is technicolor...talk about some stripes! Not too shabby for 3 months old, at the end of the season. :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Just a littke update pic of my fall reno last year all is doing well. Did a quick mow at 3.5 inches....


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Front looks great and filled in nicely. Good work!


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

JDgreen18 said:


>


Mazama, Bluebank and what other KBG is that? Bewitched? Can't read the label.

EDIT: I see in a few posts you said it is Bewitched, Mazama and Bluebank in that bag from SSS.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

JDgreen18 said:


>


So is this your Bluebank, Bewitched and Mazama only in the backyard?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

steffen707 said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No backyard is hogans alley kbg mix it has 8 cultivars. Most are of rhe older varieties like midnight, blue note, Everest, award etc.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

JDgreen18 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > JDgreen18 said:
> ...


HA, its in your signature, thanks for letting me know.
"Bewitched, mazama, Bluebank, + SSS shade & sunny blend front...Hogans kbg mix in the back"


----------



## joec-ct (Aug 6, 2021)

@JDgreen18 Haven't seen you post in your journals for a while, did you move or create new ones?

Being a *fellow CT'er* here I just came across your backyard KBG reno from a couple years ago. I read every page (18?) and felt all the pains of washouts, being impatient, constantly asking yourself if you need to re-seed, etc. Everything came out fantastic, I wish I had a flat yard like that. I think I was most fascinated by those timeline shots of your bare spot and how the kbg filled in. It made me feel a LOT better seeing that in our climate with kbg.

I reno'd last fall '21 with SSS Sunny Mix which is 60% kbg, and I can only hope my bare areas fill in this year and look as good as yours! I had an extra challenge in my reno, growing kbg on a hill....that.....was not fun. Anyway, great stuff!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

@joec-ct this was the latest. Another great reno.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=28070&start=120


----------



## joec-ct (Aug 6, 2021)

@uts thanks!


----------

